
Turning Your Raspberry PI Zero into a USB Gadget - skimmas
https://learn.adafruit.com/turning-your-raspberry-pi-zero-into-a-usb-gadget?view=all
======
skimmas
Raspberry pi Zero can now use a single usb connection with an host computer
and act as any kind of usb device. There's a lot of possibilites here.

